# Where to stop this chair rail?



## Bluebee (Sep 17, 2012)

We are taking up our first wood working project for the home! We didn't know it can be this complicated!!:blink: 

We are trying to put a chair rail on the stair well. We can't decide were to end the chair rail? Should we butt it against the existing rail, or do the mitered return for the chair rail. The picture shows the top of the stair well. 

If its the mitered return, we have no clue how does that work? Can someone explain what angles do we need to miter the pieces?

Thanks!! A total novice here!


----------



## Bluebee (Sep 17, 2012)

Or should we overlap the trims, and just cope the chair rail? Like in this picture? 

I have no clue, how these finishes are done :laughing:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I definitely o not like your second picture.

In the first picture you could cut the "up" piece so that the top is horizontal. You could then slide the chair rail to the left so that the left edge of the up piece just matches the left edge of the chair rail. 

Or you could cut the end of the "up" piece square and extend it into the chair rail. You would have to move the chair rail to the left to get a matching intersection. You would then miter the chair rail to fit the up piece.

George


----------



## Bluebee (Sep 17, 2012)

George,

Thanks much for the response!!

The other trim is already attached. So, don't want to mess with taking it out and redoing it.

The chair rail is the only one we are trying to mess with.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It looks like you are trying to get two different mouldings to meet. You have a chair rail and a small scotia moulding, each has a different profile. 

When you move the chair rail to meet the small moulding you change the angle of the chair rail. You might be better off just making a transition block between the two. It may finish cleaner looking.













 







.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> It looks like you are trying to get two different mouldings to meet. You have a chair rail and a small scotia moulding, each has a different profile.
> 
> When you move the chair rail to meet the small moulding you change the angle of the chair rail. You might be better off just making a transition block between the two. It may finish cleaner looking.
> 
> ...


"When you move the chair rail to meet the small moulding you change the angle of the chair rail. You might be better off just making a transition block between the two. It may finish cleaner looking"

Most definitely agree.

George


----------



## Bluebee (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry, I am a complete novice!

What do you mean by "just making a transition block between the two"? Does it mean I leave space between the two moldings? And maybe finish off the chair rail with "miter return" ?


----------

